# Zoro vs Vergo.



## Extravlad (Sep 30, 2015)

S1 regular fight.

S2 Zoro's Sanzen Sekai vs Vergo'ss full body hardening what happens.

Let's see how many people are delusional


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 30, 2015)

S1 

Zoro mid diff

S2

Zoro stomps


----------



## mr sean66 (Sep 30, 2015)

If only there was a way to confirm how his haki is compared to pica.

the fight could easily look like this, vergo lunges for a big attack and zoro does a named sword attack and vergo just falls over. A quick battle were both put their power in a single attack.

Or is could be constant dodging and carful assessment, but I think swords> fists specially in this case.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

S1: High diff. Mid if vergo gets cocky. 

S2: Vergo gets severely injured, but lives.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 30, 2015)

lol said:


> S1
> 
> Zoro mid diff
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunno (Sep 30, 2015)

S1: See Law vs Vergo.
S2: See Law's mountaincutting slash vs Vergo.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

Dunno said:


> S1: See Law vs Vergo.



So what you're saying is Zoro gets beat the shit out of, until vergo gets cocky and runs into a powerful finisher?


----------



## Dunno (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> So what you're saying is Zoro gets beat the shit out of, until vergo gets cocky and runs into a powerful finisher?



I'm saying Zoro gets the shit beaten out of him until he gets his heart back, and then one-shots. 

Nah, but they'd clash a little bit, and then Zoro would get serious and do what he does.


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 30, 2015)

S1: Zoro mid diff
S2: 1 shots him


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 30, 2015)

I can almost swear you've made this thread before.


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 30, 2015)

He has a harder time than Law


----------



## Ghost (Sep 30, 2015)

S1: Zoro mid diff at worst probably. Low diff if he wants to end it quick.
S2: GG Vergo.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> He has a harder time than Law



Yes because  people  thought  a 10% Zoro in punk hazard was all he could do and were saying Vergo would  win. Now a 50% Zoro on dress osa has been revealed.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 30, 2015)

zoro low diff. in fact, he prolly one shots.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Makes me wonder why Oda made Luffy the protagonist instead of Zoro
> 
> Is he too gloomy/serious for a shonen protagonist?



Remember oda said he didn't want to make someone too strong the main character or the manga would get over too soon


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Remember oda said he didn't want to make someone too strong the main character or the manga would get over too soon



I see..Oda has restricted Zoro's true potential from the begining and just now the seal's getting broken since we're near the end


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 30, 2015)

Vergo is garbage

has nothing going for him

Even someone who hates on Zoro as much as me, makes a post like I did up there ^

That has to tell you something


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Vergo is faster and probably has better or equal haki, Zoro isn't winning this lower than high diff.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 30, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> I see..Oda has restricted Zoro's true potential from the begining and just now the seal's getting broken since we're near the end



Once he unveils his Mihawkigan it's all over.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Vergo is faster and probably has better or equal haki, Zoro isn't winning this lower than high diff.



Zoro beats him Low to mid diff. Vergo ain't  shit and if Law had his heart he would  of low to mid diff him too.


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Zoro beats him Low to mid diff. *Vergo ain't  shit *and if Law had his heart he would  of low to mid diff him too.



Oh, the guy who had the Rokushiki skills of Geppou, Tekkai, Shigan, and Armament Haki and a master of close-quartered combat pushing Zoro to at least mid(high) diff sounds incredulous to some people, huh?


----------



## Ars?ne (Sep 30, 2015)

S1 Zoro cuts him into submission after a Vergo hurts him enough for him to get serious.
S2 Zoro He gets ripped up but lives.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Zoro beats him Low to mid diff. Vergo ain't  shit and if Law had his heart he would  of low to mid diff him too.



Guess what ; Law > Zoro.


----------



## Alakazam (Sep 30, 2015)

I see Zoro taking this with mid difficulty.


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2015)

Obviously Vergo...


----------



## Amol (Sep 30, 2015)

Zoro High diffs.


----------



## Imagine_Breaker (Sep 30, 2015)

The upper end of mid difficulty or the lower end of high difficulty.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Guess what ; Law > Zoro.



I know slightly  because  of his DF hax. Anyways  Zoro Low diff Zoro. Everybody  keeps saying  Vergo was this impressive  guy last year because  of his full body Haki blah blah etc... Pica did the same and has a good DF to match. Everyone thought  Vergo was stronger then Zoro  in punk hazard because  he used 10% of his power
 Know Zoro pulls out Weaponry Haki and slices mountains like butter probably  barley  using 50% of his power. In a year or two when Zoro pulls out Ashura you all will claim you never said Vergo was a match. It happens all the time.
1.First it was he didn't  have Haki and Sanji was his equal at the start of timeslip Zoro shows COo on Fishermen island and fodderizes everyone 
2.  Then it was look at Law and vergo on punk hazard they show better  Haki then Zoro and law cut a mountain. Zoro cuts mountain  like butter not even going all out.


----------



## Dunno (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> I know slightly  because  of his DF hax. Anyways  Zoro Low diff Zoro. Everybody  keeps saying  Vergo was this impressive  guy last year because  of his full body Haki blah blah etc... Pica did the same and has a good DF to match. Everyone thought  Vergo was stronger then Zoro  in punk hazard because  he used 10% of his power
> Know Zoro pulls out Weaponry Haki and slices mountains like butter probably  barley  using 50% of his power. In a year or two when Zoro pulls out Ashura you all will claim you never said Vergo was a match. It happens all the time.
> 1.First it was he didn't  have Haki and Sanji was his equal at the start of timeslip Zoro shows COo on Fishermen island and fodderizes everyone
> 2.  Then it was look at Law and vergo on punk hazard they show better  Haki then Zoro and law cut a mountain. Zoro cuts mountain  like butter not even going all out.



Nah, what's going to happen is this: 
1: Luffy fights enemy X, has trouble. 
2: "Wow, enemy X is really strong."
3: Zoro fights enemy X, wins.
4: "Enemy X is fodder."
5. "Zoro has bad feats, he only fights fodder."

Same thing every time.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 30, 2015)

S1: Zoro mid-diffs
S2: Vergo gets one shot.


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> I know slightly  because  of his DF hax. Anyways  Zoro Low diff Zoro. Everybody  keeps saying  *Vergo was this impressive  guy last year because  of his full body Haki blah blah etc*...* Pica did the same and has a good DF to match*. Everyone thought * Vergo was stronger then Zoro  in punk hazard because  he used 10% of his power
> Know Zoro pulls out Weaponry Haki and slices mountains like butter probably  barley  using 50% of his power. In a year or two when Zoro pulls out Ashura you all will claim you never said Vergo was a match.* It happens all the time.
> 1.First it was he didn't  have Haki and Sanji was his equal at the start of timeslip *Zoro shows COo on Fishermen island and fodderizes everyone *
> 2.  Then it was look at Law and vergo on punk hazard they show better  Haki then Zoro and law cut a mountain. *Zoro cuts mountain  like butter not even going all out.*


The bolded is pretty much everything wrong with your post. 

First off, no, we say Vergo is impressive because he actually managed to beat people, other than fodder. Next he is a well adept close-quarter combatant who knows an array of skills, so he's not gonna be running away from Zoro, but instead taking him head on and pushing him to exert some effort. And to say Pica and Vergo have the same strength level of Haki just because they both used FBH is a no fallacy argument. You are assuming that Pica's level of Haki would be the same as Vergo, despite the two having very different dispositions: one is a predominantly CQC fighter and the other relies on their Devil Fruit. Moreover, Pica used his FBH as a last resort, seeing as his Devil Fruit failed to aid him against Zoro.

Next, Vergo was taken out by hax. Doflamingo was confident that Vergo FBH would be able to overcome the Ope Ope no Mi's  "amputations," but it didn't and in that regards, Vergo was overconfident on defeating Law. 
Law and Zoro's portrayals are different in the regard that Law cut Vergo after pretty much having his heart abused, yet still had the strength and stamina to set up a room and cut Vergo. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Law > Zoro 



Now, not saying that Zoro doesn't win this, but low-diff?  
That's lolsworthy. That's the difficulty he used to scare off Monet. Vergo is gonna need to be pushed by Zoro to at least mid(high)-high(low) difficulty in order to be defeated.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 30, 2015)

Zoro > Law >> Vergo.

Deal with it.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 30, 2015)

This thread is a load of repetitive shit and you only made it because you're still butthurt after all this time. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 30, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Nah, what's going to happen is this:
> 1: Luffy fights enemy X, has trouble.
> 2: "Wow, enemy X is really strong."
> 3: Zoro fights enemy X, wins.
> ...



Ain't that the truth.

I remember when Vergo unveiled Full Body haki for the 1st time "Holy sh*t, Vergo's Haki so strong, he can cover his entire body".

Pica uses FBH, which prior to that was being hyped to be the sh*t "His haki is sh*t, Zoro destroyed it in one blow" 

Gotta love the double standards.


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro > Law >> Vergo.
> 
> Deal with it.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

lol said:


> Vergo is garbage
> 
> has nothing going for him
> 
> ...


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> The bolded is pretty much everything wrong with your post.
> 
> First off, no, we say Vergo is impressive because he actually managed to beat people, other than fodder. Next he is a well adept close-quarter combatant who knows an array of skills, so he's not gonna be running away from Zoro, but instead taking him head on and pushing him to exert some effort. And to say Pica and Vergo have the same strength level of Haki just because they both used FBH is a no fallacy argument. You are assuming that Pica's level of Haki would be the same as Vergo, despite the two having very different dispositions: one is a predominantly CQC fighter and the other relies on their Devil Fruit. Moreover, Pica used his FBH as a last resort, seeing as his Devil Fruit failed to aid him against Zoro.
> 
> ...



Zoro no diff Monet. He scared her shit less. Vergo  would  of been low diff by Law if he had his heart. Who did Vergo beat? Sanji weak ass and Smoker
 The two people  who have been beating  sticks the whole time skip. You have no proof Vergo  FBH is stronger  then Pica  either.

I believe  Law is slightly  above Zoro too. So we agree. Top Supernovas Kid,Law,Luffy, and Zoro.  They are are all close


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I already mentioned what Vergo has going for him and it's far from nothing



Yeah, it's nothing


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> I remember when Vergo unveiled Full Body haki for the 1st time "Holy sh*t, Vergo's Haki so strong, he can cover his entire body".
> 
> ...



Full body hardening was a big deal at the time.
However then people like Sai showed it and it lost it's flair.

We know that it isn't some  ultimate haki technique


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Zoro no diff Monet. He scared her shit less. Vergo  would  of been low diff by Law if he had his heart. Who did Vergo beat? Sanji weak ass and Smoker
> The two people  who have been beating  sticks the whole time skip. You have no proof Vergo  FBH is stronger  then Pica  either.
> 
> I believe  Law is slightly  above Zoro too. So we agree. Top Supernovas Kid,Law,Luffy, and Zoro.  They are are all close


I really don't see what you're getting at. You say that Zoro can low-diff him, but then say do not assume Vergo's FBH is better than Pica's  
Anyways, in what regard do you see a guy who can use both Tekkai and Armament Haki as well as a bunch of other Rokushiki skills a low-diff from Zoro? Man, Zoro fanboys acting up cause Zoro cut a bunch of stone.  
And from the way you're sounding, you make it seem like Sanji is a complete tier below Zoro...


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I really don't see what you're getting at. You say that Zoro can low-diff him, but then say do not assume Vergo's FBH is better than Pica's
> Anyways, in what regard do you see a guy who can use both Tekkai and Armament Haki as well as a bunch of other Rokushiki skills a low-diff from Zoro? Man, Zoro fanboys acting up cause Zoro cut a bunch of stone.
> And from the way you're sounding, you make it seem like Sanji is a complete tier below Zoro...



The FBH isn't  that special  of a technique. Its most likely  equal.Vergo is a scrub bro. He would  get low diff by Zoro. Bro Zoro is cutting  mountains and not going  all out. Vergo  isn't  on his level. 
Sanji would  most likelyget mid diff by Zoro.Also when i talk  about  Zoro  i mean 100% Zoro. We haven't  seen him go all out similar  to how we didn't  see Luffy  go all out until  a great  enemy  present  his selves. Even you admit  he would  mid diff vergo with his currently. Imo Zoro hasn't  even shown his ultimate  moves yet.


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> The FBH isn't  that special  of a technique. *Its most likely  equal*.*Vergo is a scrub bro*. He would  get low diff by Zoro. Bro Zoro is cutting  mountains and not going  all out. *Vergo  isn't  on his level*.
> *Sanji would  most likelyget mid diff by Zoro.Also when i talk  about  Zoro  i mean 100% Zoro. We haven't  seen him go all out similar  to how we didn't  see Luffy  go all out until  a great  enemy  present  his selves*. Even you admit  he would  mid diff vergo with his currently. Imo Zoro hasn't  even shown his ultimate  moves yet.



I love your well thought-out, elaborate explanation.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

you don't need a well-thought out elaborate explanation to explain the facts:

Vergo is an ant to Zoro who would 1shot him

Prove me wrong with manga page that states "Vergo FBH >>> Pica FBH" or "Vergo can tank mountain-level destruction"


----------



## gold ace (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> you don't need a well-thought out elaborate explanation to explain the facts:
> 
> Vergo is an ant to Zoro who would 1shot him
> 
> Prove me wrong with manga page that states "Vergo FBH >>> Pica FBH" or "Vergo can tank mountain-level destruction"



No one is saying he could. But Zoro can never land a mountain level slash on Vergo unless Vergo was already weakened


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I will till you how me the scan





SeaOfHope said:


> *I will till you* how me the scan





SeaOfHope said:


> I will till you *how me the scan*





SeaOfHope said:


> I will* till you* how me the scan





SeaOfHope said:


> I will till you *how me* the scan



incomprehensible  garbage as usual 

as expected of a Zoro-hater


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 30, 2015)

Vergo 1 shots.
Vergo wins low diff.
Vergo wins low-mid diff.
Vergo wins mid diff.
Vergo wins mid-high diff.
Vergo wins high diff.
Vergo wins extreme diff.
Zoro wins extreme diff.
Zoro wins high diff.
Zoro wins mid-high diff.
Zoro wins mid diff.
Zoro wins low-mid diff. 
Zoro wins low diff.
Zoro 1 shots. 

Can we all agree with at least one of those statements? If so, then can we STOP DOING THIS SHIT EVERY OTHER WEEK!?


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> incomprehensible  garbage as usual
> 
> as expected of a Zoro-hater



No scan proof to back up your claims of: 

Zoro one-shotting Vergo  
Zoro taking it low-diff 
Vergo being fodder 
Vergo = Pica  
As expected of a Zoro-wanker


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> incomprehensible  garbage as usual
> 
> as expected of a Zoro-hater



Inability to deduce things from context and understand a typo aka poor reading comprehension

Sasuga Zoro-wanker


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I will till you how me the scan





SeaOfHope said:


> *I will till you* how me the scan





SeaOfHope said:


> I will till you *how me the scan*





SeaOfHope said:


> I will* till you* how me the scan





SeaOfHope said:


> I will till you *how me* the scan



incomprehensible  garbage as usual 

as expected of a Zoro-hater


----------



## Quuon (Sep 30, 2015)

Zoro wins obviously.

mid-high difficulty fight.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

As usual the Zoro-haters are not on my level 

They respond with incomprehensible garbage and flawed fanfics

Disappointing


----------



## Empathy (Sep 30, 2015)

Zoro wins with a solid amount of high difficulty; not close to extreme and not close to mid. Don't know what anyone could base a mid difficulty win for Zoro on. The only stats Vergo has Zoro beat in are speed and mobility, and he's probably more proficient overall in _Haki_ application (not that his is necessarily stronger than Zoro's). They're both highly durable, endurance monsters, but Zoro's cutting attacks will inflict a lot more damage to Vergo than Vergo's blunt force can do to Zoro; I don't think Vergo's edge in speed and mobility would be enough for him to avoid enough of Zoro's attacks whist connecting with more of his own, for Vergo to be able to make up the deficit in offensive capacity. _Sanzen Sekai_ was nearly on the same scale as Law's strongest slash, so it's probably what he'd beat Vergo with, but Zoro definitely wouldn't be completely unscathed like he was after defeating Pica. In the second scenario against it, even with Vergo's best defense, he'd probably be defeated or at least critically injured, seeing as I don't think it was quite as powerful as Law's slash and Vergo wasn't exactly at 100% health, so it may not completely bring him down to zero (though it could).


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

Empathy said:


> *Zoro wins with a solid amount of high difficulty; not close to extreme and not close to mid.* Don't know what anyone could base a mid difficulty win for Zoro on. *The only stats Vergo has Zoro beat in are speed and mobility, and he's probably more proficient overall in Haki application (not that his is necessarily stronger than Zoro's). They're both highly durable, endurance monsters, but Zoro's cutting attacks will inflict a lot more damage to Vergo than Vergo's blunt force can do to Zoro; I don't think Vergo's edge in speed and mobility would be enough for him to avoid enough of Zoro's attacks whist connecting with more of his own, for Vergo to be able to make up the deficit in offensive capacity.* _Sanzen Sekai_ was nearly on the same scale as Law's strongest slash, so it's probably what he'd beat Vergo with, but Zoro definitely wouldn't be completely unscathed like he was after defeating Pica. In the second scenario against it, even with Vergo's best defense, he'd probably be defeated or at least critically injured, seeing as I don't think it was quite as powerful as Law's slash and Vergo wasn't exactly at 100% health, so it may not completely bring him down to zero (though it could).



Thank you for this comment, Empathy. 
It almost made me restore my faith in the thread.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

gold ace said:


> No one is saying he could. But Zoro can never land a mountain level slash on Vergo unless Vergo was already weakened



Wait what? Are you under the impression  Zoro  is slow? Where are people  coming  up with this stuff? Zoro attack speed is fast. Already  weakened? He doesn't  need to be weakened. Zoro is superior  in every way. He was just a Doffy underling that got one shotted by Law. He didn't  show anything  that impressive. While Zoro  potrayal is through  the roof while not being serious.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Wait what? Are you under the impression  Zoro  is slow? Where are people  coming  up with this stuff? Zoro attack speed is fast. Already  weakened? He doesn't  need to be weakened. Zoro is superior  in every way. He was just a Doffy underling that got one shotted by Law. He didn't  show anything  that impressive. While Zoro  potrayal is through  the roof while not being serious.



I never said Zoro was slow. It's just that he's not super fast, while Vergo is.

He does need to be weakened, or else Vergo will simply dodge Zoros attacks.

Zoros portrayal? You mean the portrayal he has had agianst all of the fodder he has been fighting?


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

Empathy said:


> Zoro wins with a solid amount of high difficulty; not close to extreme and not close to mid. Don't know what anyone could base a mid difficulty win for Zoro on. The only stats Vergo has Zoro beat in are speed and mobility, and he's probably more proficient overall in _Haki_ application (not that his is necessarily stronger than Zoro's). They're both highly durable, endurance monsters, but Zoro's cutting attacks will inflict a lot more damage to Vergo than Vergo's blunt force can do to Zoro; I don't think Vergo's edge in speed and mobility would be enough for him to avoid enough of Zoro's attacks whist connecting with more of his own, for Vergo to be able to make up the deficit in offensive capacity. _Sanzen Sekai_ was nearly on the same scale as Law's strongest slash, so it's probably what he'd beat Vergo with, but Zoro definitely wouldn't be completely unscathed like he was after defeating Pica. In the second scenario against it, even with Vergo's best defense, he'd probably be defeated or at least critically injured, seeing as I don't think it was quite as powerful as Law's slash and Vergo wasn't exactly at 100% health, so it may not completely bring him down to zero (though it could).


What are you basing Vergo being faster then Zoro  on?  Once again  nonsense  and Zoro hasn't  gone all out. He barley  fighting  his opponents  and not taking them serious. Zoro hasn't  even been pushed like Luffy to go all out.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

gold ace said:


> I never said Zoro was slow. It's just that he's not super fast, while Vergo is.
> 
> He does need to be weakened, or else Vergo will simply dodge Zoros attacks.
> 
> Zoros portrayal? You mean the portrayal he has had agianst all of the fodder he has been fighting?



Pica  is Vergo level bro. They are the same rank. Vergo us noting to Zoro but small fry. Once again  what are you basing  this speed thing on? 

No Zoro would  catch him because  he is superior  fighter one way or the other. Zoro  would  probably  get little  marks if anything  in the fight. What exactly  is Vergo  going  to do to Zoro?


----------



## DarkRasengan (Sep 30, 2015)

IMO vergo gives zoro a kaku level fight (low high diff). Zoro wins every time, much more difficulty fight than pica.

Vergo probably beats zoro in the durability and versatility areas, but zoro has a higher attack power.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Pica  is Vergo level bro. They are the same rank. Vergo us noting to Zoro but small fry. Once again  what are you basing  this speed thing on?
> 
> No Zoro would  catch him because  he is superior  fighter one way or the other. Zoro  would  probably  get little  marks if anything  in the fight. What exactly  is Vergo  going  to do to Zoro?



Same rank doesn't equate to being in the same level. You think Diamante is as strong as Pica? 

I'm basing this speed thing on all of Vergos speed feats in Punk Hazard.. Based off of feats, he might be able to blitz Zoro...

Hit him with Hakified bamboo.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Pica  is Vergo level bro. They are the same rank. Vergo us noting to Zoro but small fry. Once again  what are you basing  this speed thing on?
> 
> No Zoro would  catch him because  he is superior  fighter one way or the other. Zoro  would  probably  get little  marks if anything  in the fight. What exactly  is Vergo  going  to do to Zoro?



Maynard and garp are the same rank, rank means shit.

Vergo>>>Pica>Diamante>Trebol


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Same rank doesn't equate to being in the same level. You think Diamante is as strong as Pica?
> 
> I'm basing this speed thing on all of Vergos speed feats in Punk Hazard.. Based off of feats, he might be able to blitz Zoro...
> 
> Hit him with Hakified bamboo.



Blitz Zoro  The same Zoro  that reacted to Laser while injured pre time skip? Are you delusional? Zoro blocks his Bamboo and  breaks it.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Blitz Zoro  The same Zoro  that reacted to Laser while injured pre time skip?* Are you delusional?* Zoro blocks his Bamboo and  breaks it.



All Zoro-haters are delusional

Don't waste time arguing with those dumb TROLLS


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> All Zoro-wankers are delusional



fixed


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Blitz Zoro  The same Zoro  that reacted to Laser while injured pre time skip? Are you delusional? Zoro blocks his Bamboo and  breaks it.



tbf zoro dodged the laser after it had been given time to charge for like 1.5 pages.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 30, 2015)

Vergo dodging? 

In pretty much every fight Vergo had he's just either straight up tried to tanked it or block it with his haki Vergo won't even attempt to dodge which is going to be his downfall against someone who outclasses him in pure firepower.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> tbf zoro dodged the laser after it had been given time to charge for like 1.5 pages.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



a half-dead pre-skip Zoro blitzed Kuma 

post-TS Zoro would blitz Vergo so hard he'd be dead before he even realized


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Vergo dodging?
> 
> In pretty much every fight Vergo had he's just either straight up tried to tanked it or block it with his haki Vergo won't even attempt to dodge which is going to be his downfall against someone who outclasses him in pure firepower.



Zoro-haters will make up any garbage to try and justify their fanfics 

and I dont know where this myth of Zoro "being slow" comes from. Sure in a marathon he'd probably lose to Sanji. but in Combat Speed, Zoro is arguably the fastest blitzer out of the M3


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Vergo dodging?
> 
> In pretty much every fight Vergo had he's just either straight up tried to tanked it or block it with his haki Vergo won't even attempt to dodge which is going to be his downfall against someone who outclasses him in pure firepower.



The only attack he bothered dodging was Smoker's jitte at one point


----------



## Empathy (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> What are you basing Vergo being faster then Zoro  on?



He's a _Soru_ and _Geppo_ user.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> a half-dead pre-skip Zoro blitzed Kuma
> 
> post-TS Zoro would blitz Vergo so hard he'd be dead before he even realized



From his blind spot


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

Empathy said:


> He's a _Soru_ and _Geppo_ user.



So is Coby


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

Dear Zoro-haters:

Please go to school

I can only debate with people who actually have a functioning brain 

sincerely,

HMM


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Dear Zoro-haters:
> 
> Please go to school
> 
> ...



Here we see the dunning kruger effect in it's natural habitat. A truly remarkable sight


----------



## Empathy (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> So is Coby



I guess I should've clarified that he's a M3-level _Soru_ and _Geppo_ user. Like how Sanji specializes in _Geppo_ and is more mobile than Zoro, and G2 Luffy specializes in _Soru_ and is faster than Zoro (Luffy can't use _Geppo_ without G4).


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> ...



IchijiNijiSanji ... You are a victim of Zoro-hate too !!! 

These Zoro-haters and TRoLLS use Sanji in order to hate on Zoro. They don't actually LIKE Sanji's character. As a result, they make Sanji look like shit too 

I am not your enemy. We can be friends.

There is enough space on Zoro's dick for us all to ride  #unitedinthewank


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> IchijiNijiSanji ... You are a victim of Zoro-hate too !!!
> 
> These Zoro-haters and TRoLLS use Sanji in order to hate on Zoro. They don't actually LIKE Sanji's character. As a result, they make Sanji look like shit too
> 
> ...



I already said Oda loves riding zoro too in the first page


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> tbf zoro dodged the laser after it had been given time to charge for like 1.5 pages.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



He dodged  the laser. He didn't  start movi until  he fired  it.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

Empathy said:


> He's a _Soru_ and _Geppo_ user.



Doesn't  make you faster.


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 30, 2015)

Zoro mid-diffs and I'm being generous here. 

If it's a head on clash between both of their attacks, Zoro negs him in half.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Doesn't  make you faster.



What exactly makes Zoro faster then?


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I already said Oda loves riding zoro too in the first page



So it's Oda's fault the Zoro wank has risen, huh?


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

Empathy said:


> What exactly makes Zoro faster then?



I never said  he was faster, but the only  advantage  you guys claim  is speed which could  be equal. So with that  Zoro stomps


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> So it's Oda's fault the Zoro wank has risen, huh?



Oda has been wanking Zoro since like chapter 3 bro. Its not going  to stop anytime soon. Oda even said recently  that Zoro l,Luffy,  and nami are the cornerstone  of OP. He disrespects everyone but will always make Zoro  look good probably  his favorite  character. Even when Zoro  loses he looks badass or has some great speech. Sanji is his beating  stick through


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 30, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> Oda has been wanking Zoro since like chapter 3 bro. Its not going  to stop anytime soon. Oda even said recently  that Zoro l,Luffy,  and nami are the cornerstone  of OP. He disrespects everyone but will always make Zoro  look good probably  his favorite  character. Even when Zoro  loses he looks badass or has some great speech. Sanji is his beating  stick through



Oda said in an interview in 2008 that his editors are the ones stopping him from changing the main character to Zoro


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Oda said in an interview in 2008 that his editors are the ones stopping him from changing the main character to Zoro



You serious ?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 1, 2015)

batman22wins said:


> He dodged  the laser. He didn't  start movi until  he fired  it.



Still, he had a long ass head start.

I'm just saying, he has better speed feats than that and light speed isn't a bit deal at all in one piece,




Kuma's paws were said to repel air at light speed and zoro dodged it no problem. 


Ivankov here saved Luffy from a light speed laser from kizaru after it was fired


*Spoiler*: __ 









Characters in one piece already move at FTL speeds...

Even in saboady against the pacifista Luffy was able to dodge light speed attacks pre time skip
Edit: Heres luffy dodging a pacifista laser in base:



Even the likes of usopp brook and franky were able to dodge that at some point.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 1, 2015)

One Piece characters are _not_ FTL. A better explanation is that the so called lasers don't actually move at light speed, with possibly the exception of Kizaru. If the low tiers of One Piece were casually FTL, they'd be well above the Naruto verse and most other manga verses, including DBZ, which is clearly not the case.


----------



## Visa (Oct 1, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> One Piece characters are _not_ FTL. A better explanation is that the so called lasers don't actually move at light speed, with possibly the exception of Kizaru. If the low tiers of One Piece were casually FTL, they'd be well above the Naruto verse and most other manga verses, including DBZ, which is clearly not the case.



I'm pretty sure IchiNijiSanji was joking...right?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not joking at all.

Also, currently, Dragonball universe has Bills who is MFTL (thousands or millions of times maybe, considering how he moved lightyears in seconds)



Transcendent Samurai said:


> One Piece characters are _not_ FTL. A better explanation is that the so called lasers don't actually move at light speed, with possibly the exception of Kizaru. If the low tiers of One Piece were casually FTL, they'd be well above the Naruto verse and most other manga verses, including DBZ, which is clearly not the case.



Edit: Goku was already faster than light in dragon ball as a kid. It mentioned by characters and also shown by goku when he dodged solar flare to get roshi's sunglasses on him
Look, comic books and mangas throw around the whole lightspeed shit like nobodies business and don't give a shit about physics


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 1, 2015)

Not this light speed bullshit again. Call me when current Luffy class One Piece characters don't have to run for a while to get across a mid sized island.

If it's not ACTUALLY "light speed" (the thing that we know as actual light speed), which anyone with one working braincell can tell it's not, then there's no point bickering over the semantics.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 1, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Not this light speed bullshit again. Call me when current Luffy class One Piece characters don't have to run for a while to get across a mid sized island.
> 
> If it's not ACTUALLY "light speed" (the thing that we know as actual light speed), which anyone with one working braincell can tell it's not, then there's no point bickering over the semantics.



Lightspeed running is one thing, light speed reactions are another,


----------



## Pirao (Oct 1, 2015)

OP characters faster than light  Not surprising, coming from the guy who said G3 was stronger than G4, G2 faster than G4 and and such other BS.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 1, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Lightspeed running is one thing, light speed reactions are another,



The chasm between "reacting" (dumb scaling concept) at "light speed" and having to run for a while to get across a mid-sized island is so large it makes the former equally as silly as the idea of light speed running.

No one in OP does anything at the thing we actually know as light speed, perhaps with the exception of Kizaru's travel with the help of mirrors. Talking about light speed in OP is reality-divorced BD scaling nonsense at its finest.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 1, 2015)

Pirao said:


> OP characters faster than light



Character statements. Some feats



> Not surprising, coming from the guy who said G3 was stronger than G4, G2 faster than G4 and and such other BS.



And they still might've been. 
Atleast I showed panels and logic in that argument, all you were doing was the equivalent of a pigeon knocking over chess pieces and strutting around thinking it'd won. Atleast I can understand and respect if people feel one way or the other or have dissenting opinions if presented logically enough, you straight up resort to insulting them for that opinion 



> Coruscation said:
> 
> 
> > The chasm between "reacting" (dumb scaling concept) at "light speed" and having to run for a while to get across a mid-sized island is so large it makes the former equally as silly as the idea of light speed running.
> ...



Because oda can be very inconsistent and at times throw logic and physics to the wind? But anyway, the original purpose of this light speed laser thing was to argue that it wasn't the most impressive seeming thing that it was portrayed as. You may be right, they may be sound speed level at best.


----------



## maupp (Oct 1, 2015)

Zoro low diff. Vergo biggest advantage over some of his opponents is physical strength and haki which won't cut against Zoro who is superior to him in physical strength and would simply slash him in half at any given moments

Zoro low diff or fodderize just like Heart Law(yet still weakened from having his heart squeezed countless times) did


----------



## maupp (Oct 1, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> I remember when Vergo unveiled Full Body haki for the 1st time "Holy sh*t, Vergo's Haki so strong, he can cover his entire body".
> 
> ...



That's the thing, Zoro makes everything look so effortless that some people are starting to confuse Zoro being that Overpowered to his opponents being fodders. Sanji would have had his leg(the strongest part of his body and his main fighting tool) broken by FBH Pica


----------



## Visa (Oct 2, 2015)

Zoro taking it less than mid-diff is quite laughable


----------

